# Lemond Zurich?



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

I recently aquired a '99 Lemond Zurich frameset. I have most of the parts I need to do a geared build up. But I was noticing that it has horizontal dropouts which look like they should work for chain tensioning - has anyone used a Zurich as a fixed frame? If it works, I'd like to build it up fixed, instead if I can do it relatively inexpensively. I have a triple crank (30/42/52) and a 118 bb and a set of road wheels. Will I need a fixed/ss specific crank and bb to get the correct chainline? Also, is there a way to use one of my current wheelsets? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

*You probably can...*

One of the mechanics at my LBS actually uses an old Lemond frame with horizontal drops as his main bike. He uses a coaster hub becasue he wanted a singlespeed but there should not be any reason you cannot use it for a fixie.

With a Shimano 9speed triple crank and 118bb you have 2 choices:

1 - you can use the outer ring position on the triple crank which is at 50mm and then use a 135mm spaced hub from Surly, IRO, Van Dessel, Kogswell and others. Theses 135mm hubs have a 52mm chainline which is almost perfect. Just remember than you will have to spread the rear trianlge just a bit from its current 130mm to 135mm to fit the hubs. With steel it should not be a problem.

2 - you can use the middle position of the triple crank which is at 45mm and then use a 120mm spaced hub from Surly, IRO, Suzue, Shimano, and others. The 120mm hubs have a 42mm chainline which is almost perfect. Just remember that you will probably need to add a longer axle and spacers to get the 120mm hubs to fit correctly in the 130mm frame.

Hope this helps.!




outofthesaddle said:


> I recently aquired a '99 Lemond Zurich frameset. I have most of the parts I need to do a geared build up. But I was noticing that it has horizontal dropouts which look like they should work for chain tensioning - has anyone used a Zurich as a fixed frame? If it works, I'd like to build it up fixed, instead if I can do it relatively inexpensively. I have a triple crank (30/42/52) and a 118 bb and a set of road wheels. Will I need a fixed/ss specific crank and bb to get the correct chainline? Also, is there a way to use one of my current wheelsets?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

*Thanks for the good info.*

Looks like all I need (that I don't already have) is a rear wheel.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

*Should be fine*

For my fixie, I'm using a steel Lemond frame from about the same time -- a 2000 Tourmalet. It has short-ish almost-horizontal dropouts similar to yours I'm sure, but there's actually plenty of adjustment room. I have a bottom bracket meant for triple use (don't remember the axel length off hand) -- I'm using the middle ring mounted on the inside of the spider (it's normal position) and a standard track hub respaced to 130mm. The chainline is perfect. Have fun.


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

*LeMond Zurich - Update*

I finally finished the Zurich. I used a triple crank/bb with a 120 Suze hub which produces a perfect chainline - thanks NYCfixie and alluphill. I had some trouble getting the chain tensioned. With a 42x15 the chain was either slightly too short or slightly too long. I switched to a 44x15 and now I can tension the chain fine. I picked up the bars from chucksbikes after seeing them mentioned in a different thread.

Here is a pic - sorry I realized too late that it is backward.


----------



## Bob P (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice! I can't tell what type of brake lever you used... it looks like a mtn-bike lever, but I know from experience that those don't fit on the Tsunami bullhorn bar. What is it?


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

*Empella*

The lever is an Empella frogleg. I am using the bike to commute to the office so I decided to go with the front brake. The front caliper is a Tektro from chucksbikes. I picked up a pair Titec bars also from chucksbike so I can easily switch to a brakeless setup.

Here is a pic of the brake setup


----------

